# Do you keep all your boxes?



## Jack56 (Sep 21, 2014)

I like to know if you keep all your lens boxes? I can imagine that it's useful to keep the camera box , but do you keep all the other boxes too?
Keep in mind that I am a minimalist


----------



## gekko (Sep 21, 2014)

I keep all boxes. Even though it may not get me a higher second hand price when seiling the lens, it makes it easier to sell when the complete package is offered to the buyer.


----------



## infared (Sep 21, 2014)

I keep all my boxes packaging, manuals, certificates, etc. for everything. Always. I resell all my equipment eventually for top dollar. The box matters.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2014)

I also keep everything.


----------



## Jat Riski (Sep 21, 2014)

I always keep boxes too


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 21, 2014)

Funnily enough, lens and camera boxes are the only ones I keep for any items whatsoever.

I guess that it's in case I want to sell them, since it seems to make them more sellable.

When I buy 2nd hand lenses myself, it makes absolutely no difference whatsoever, but I know that some people are rather more picky, so why not cater to their foibles if it makes me some extra cash ;-)


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm a hoarder too.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 21, 2014)

should of been a poll. however I too keep all my boxes and extras.


----------



## kyle86 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yip keep them all haha...


----------



## reczey (Sep 21, 2014)

*Increases the resale value!*

Yes, I do, and I keep a good care of all the boxes. If I ever want to sell anything, the resale value is much bigger if I have the original box, etc.


----------



## nvsravank (Sep 21, 2014)

I keep all boxes too.


----------



## sama (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, me too. I keep all boxes. BTW, if I ever buy used items, I choose only boxed items cause this is an indication that the seller(s) cares about their equipment.


----------



## Jack56 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah, great. But I think the outcome is already clear! 
Thank you all for your opinion. I will definitely keep mine now!
Enjoy your sunday.



beforeEos Camaras said:


> should of been a poll. however I too keep all my boxes and extras.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 21, 2014)

Anything I might sell, I keep the box for. Lenses, tripod rings, wired shutter releases... just put it down in the basement... I don't have to look at it, but it's there.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2014)

I keep all boxes.


----------



## Isurus (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, I have a closet literally dedicated to just boxes.


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to not keep the boxes, but since about 2011 I keep all of them--including boxes for filters. I keep them in one of those large green plastic containers with the red lids that most people use for storing Christmas ornaments.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Sep 21, 2014)

I have been keeping them for the past few years, primarilly to increase resale value. GAS is expensive and every dollar counts! ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes. Got a large box full of them. It helps a bit when selling off used gear. And some folks even manage to sell the empty box on ebay at the price of the item itself. ;D


----------



## Steve Todd (Sep 21, 2014)

I must admit, I have kept every Canon camera/lens box since 1978. However, being in the Air Force for 30-years and moving more times than I want to remember, I've lost most of the pre-1980 stuff. I do have most of the EOS-1 film body boxes and now, all of my digital camera boxes. I have included the boxes and all material that came in them whenever I sold one of my bodies/lenses, which made the new owners very happy. 

Now that I'm in my "Golden Years," I guess it's time to start thinning things out. There used to be photo swap meets here, which were great places to find/sell old gear. However, no one seems interested in doing that these days which is probably due to the Internet?

Oh well, maybe I can make someone's day down the road with some little treasure they've been looking for.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 21, 2014)

kyle86 said:


> Yip keep them all haha...



keep them all hihi


----------



## westr70 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, I have/had a closet full of boxes. It helps with resale.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 21, 2014)

Yep, always kept every box. The problem is usually not knowing where I put them.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 21, 2014)

If a seller doesn't have the box, it increases the chance that the part is stolen. So I keep them for when I go to sell my stuff.

Jim


----------



## tayassu (Sep 21, 2014)

Isurus said:


> Yes, I have a closet literally dedicated to just boxes.


+1 
Me too  I even keep the boxes where filters or CF cards come in...


----------



## Khalai (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a large box, where all boxes are put, mainly from bodies and bigger lenses. Inside those boxes, there are tiny boxes from filters, cards, flashes etc. So you can call it a small boxception


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh yes!
I have a nice stash in a closet in my apartment. If I could I would prefer to keep them in storage down in the cellar, but any item there that suggests someone owns something valuable is a bad bad idea.

I try to organise and arrange the boxes and all sub-containers in a way that makes best possible use of the volume at hand. Hope is that when I need to sell anything it will render a slightly higher price if everything is included the way it was initially.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 21, 2014)

.
Last year I found out why you have to keep boxes.

When I sold a 100-400 lens I sent it to the buyer using UPS. Since it was not in the "original packaging" they did not want to insure it for shipment since the value was so high.

I'm not big into buying and selling, but if I sell something again, I'll have that original box it came in. (Reminds me of the old CB radio joke -- when asked where he was headed, trucker said, "going home to play with the box the baby came in.")


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 21, 2014)

+1 on keeping all the boxes + original sale receipts. 

It's very easy to sell gear on CL @ slightly higher price when I have all the original boxes and receipts.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 21, 2014)

Haven't sold much lately since I got rid of some non-L wide angle lenses I wasn't happy with. After buying a new 400mm f/5.6 and a mint 300mm used f/4, I sold my 2X III TC with all the original packaging for almost what I paid for it on Craigslist within a few days of the listing. Yes I keep all my boxes.


----------



## slclick (Sep 21, 2014)

I keep most boxes and of course receipts on all camera gear. I just recently flattened out all the boxes and made room for more!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 21, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > If a seller doesn't have the box, it increases the chance that the part is stolen.
> ...



Citation?

Jim


----------



## David Hull (Sep 21, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> I like to know if you keep all your lens boxes? I can imagine that it's useful to keep the camera box , but do you keep all the other boxes too?
> Keep in mind that I am a minimalist


It really depends on what you end up doing with the lenses in the long run. If you sell them eventually, it is nice to sell it with all the trimmings. I also keep the receipt in the box in case I ever need it.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Sep 21, 2014)

As soon as I get rid of a box, I immediately need it.


----------



## DARSON (Sep 21, 2014)

I keep all the boxes since I bought my first DSLR in 2007. I have 2 large plastic boxes each 135L dedicated only for this purpose  8)
I think when you try to re-sell it is more easy to ship although you still need to buy some bubble wrap or something.
Also I 'd like to think that if I sell it again buyer will not question mine ownership. ( Still I could steal it from someone like me ;D and claim ownership unless he/she registered the product)
Somehow I need them around even I do not really need them.


----------



## Jack56 (Sep 21, 2014)

Oops, I didn't know there would be such a lot of reactions. Again, thank you all.
I made my mind up. Being a minimalist isn't always easy


----------



## icassell (Sep 21, 2014)

Nope. I don't keep the box past the warranty period.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 21, 2014)

Same as most other replies. I keep them in case I need to sell the item down the line.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes. Always have, always will... :


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 21, 2014)

Keeping the box and packaging material really is a good idea. If you are selling the item used, it really pays off. The customer likes original packaging and knows it will travel well. Also, if you need to send it in for repair, it makes life a whole lot easier.
I sold a 24-70 in 30 minutes from posting. The 50D went in one day. Clean the gear and take a few photos with the original packaging, that's the secret. Upload hi-res photos and provide a lnk to the prospective customer.


Canon 50D 3 view &amp; packaging layout © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Canon 24-70mm f2.8L USM Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Sep 21, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> I like to know if you keep all your lens boxes? I can imagine that it's useful to keep the camera box , but do you keep all the other boxes too?
> Keep in mind that I am a minimalist



I can see the attraction if your intention is to sell later, but a Box is a box, if it doesn't attach somehow to the Camera, it gets chucked.

Most of my gear gets hammered, so resale value, with or without a Box isn't a priority when considering a new purchase, I rarely sell gear, still have my old 5DMK II, 5D, 1DsMK III.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 22, 2014)

I especially keep all my boxes.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 22, 2014)

I have purchased used lenses that did not include a box,... and then I purchased a used box.


----------



## pwp (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm currently selling a 2006 1D MkIIn. What is it with boxes? I lost a certain sale last night just because I didn't have the original boxes. That's completely nuts. 

It's a spill-over from the market for genuinely collectable items that jackpot in price if offered with original packaging. Better still if it's unopened. Honestly I've never understood the mind of "_The_ _Collector_."

Possibly to my own slight financial loss, I'm perverse in that I'll throw away packaging after a day or so once the item has established itself as not being a DOA, as a refusal to kowtow to this completely irrational, storage-space consuming trend.

-pw


----------



## Northbird (Sep 22, 2014)

I definitely keep everything that came with the new equipment, primarily for the opportunity of getting a better price when selling well cared for gear. 

Don't most of us like the illusion of buying something used that appears to be almost as new because the original owner kept it clean and pristine, with all original packaging?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 22, 2014)

*Heck yes.* This stuff is expensive. And if I sell it online and have to ship it, it needs to be protected. Why would anyone throw away a specially made container for something delicate that costs thousands of dollars?

I also prefer to buy my used vehicles from engineers. Why? Because they are OCD about maintenance and vehicle care. Most photographers are typically OCD about the care of their gear. If a seller has all the boxes, everything is organized and they have that look in their eye like they might not sell to me if they think I will hurt their "babies", I know I am buying from the right person. In most cases, unless it's a sweet deal and looks okay, I prefer to buy my used lenses with boxes.

Since I think I am one of these OCD gear perfectionists myself, I figure I relate to them pretty well and I understand why others like me will keep the box to a $2000 lens. It's not like it's that hard. All my gear boxes (for most anything that cost me over $100 and may be sold someday) are kept on shelves in the attic under some plastic. Not a big deal.


----------



## weixing (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,
Yes... I keep all my original packaging and invoice or receipt. There are some reasons why people prefer buying used item that had the Original packaging and IMHO, the most important reason is to reduce the risk of buying a stolen camera or lens. When the seller had the original boxes, it's less likely that the camera or lens is a stolen item... some buyer will request a copy of the original invoice or receipt for proof of purchase.

Have a nice day.


----------



## RGF (Sep 22, 2014)

When I first started out I unpacked everything and stores, manuals, cables etc with my equipment. Now I leave all the stuff in the box - including the warranty card. Much easier to find when it is time to sell.

What is this extra stuff worth? Not sure, but I think it adds a bit to resale value.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I have purchased used lenses that did not include a box,... and then I purchased a used box.



;D ;D ;D
Great idea! I keep all my boxes...maybe I could sell them to those who threw them away.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 22, 2014)

*Box for sale on Craigslist*

If you happen to need a box for a 5D2, a guy has been offering one on Craigslist (Portland, OR) for $30. Either he has more than one box or he keeps advertising the same one for the last few months. Maybe people think it isn't playing fair if you buy someone else's box? LOL

I only keep boxes if I think there's a good chance I will wish to sell or return a product.


----------



## antonioleandro (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep all the boxes, manuals, CDs and plastic bags that come inside the box plus the original receipt for every photographic equipment I bought since 2001. I think it might help if I want to sell the item in the future, even if I have never sold a piece of equipment. When I buy used equipment, I prefer to buy from someone who kept the boxes. I think that someone who does this must have taken good care of the equipment.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Sep 22, 2014)

Silly or not it's the reality that boxes included is perceived to mean a better condition item. Maybe there's truth in that box keepers are more careful. And it's a great way to ship used gear. I keep mine and it does influence me when I buy used, irrational or legit, and I've bought mostly used gear over the years.


----------



## bigbadhenry (Sep 22, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> I like to know if you keep all your lens boxes? I can imagine that it's useful to keep the camera box , but do you keep all the other boxes too?
> Keep in mind that I am a minimalist


 Yes


----------



## BL (Sep 23, 2014)

I throw everything away less the warranty card, and sell off the lens pouches that come with it (even the big, nice ones that come with L tele zooms like the 70-200 2,8. 

I think I'm the only one who does? ???

I sold my 16-35 II two years ago w/o box on ebay, and it didn't sell for noticeably lower than boxed used lenses at the time of sale. 

Less boxes means more room for lenses, cameras, etc ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 23, 2014)

I generally keep my boxes for the resale value thing, but could not keep those for my 24-70II, 35L, 135L, TS-E 17mm and the 1.4xIII and 2xIII tele-converters because they got shipped to my family home. 

Now, hopefully I will not have to resell any of these (confident about the 24-70II, TS-E 17mm and the tele-converters not so much about the others), and the space saving has been enormous. However, it does worry me. Where can one get used boxes? Would it not have a different serial number? If detected, wouldn't that create a worse impression than not having a box? Dunno...


----------



## funkboy (Sep 23, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> I like to know if you keep all your lens boxes? I can imagine that it's useful to keep the camera box , but do you keep all the other boxes too?
> Keep in mind that I am a minimalist



I cut the UPC/bar code off the box with a pen knife as proof of purchase (along with the receipt) & chuck out the rest.

As much as keeping boxes around to potentially increase resale value is tempting:

- I have a small apartment where space is at a premium; there's no place for empty lens boxes here. The available space in the cabinet is worth way more than the few extra bucks I could potentially make several years down the road.

- I usually end up keeping my glass for a long time, and 5 year old lens boxes tend to be so beat up that they're not presentable anyway.


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 24, 2014)

Definitely keep all the boxes...

If you were to pay $900 for a used lens, would you rather it be a guy that hands you a lens that he was carrying from the car, or a lens packaged exactly as it was purchased new?

They definitely start piling up though :


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 24, 2014)

pwp said:


> I'm currently selling a 2006 1D MkIIn. What is it with boxes? I lost a certain sale last night just because I didn't have the original boxes. That's completely nuts.



Sorry to hear about the loss of a sale, and I fully agree with you.

I do not keep any of the boxes, and if I was buying something second hand (unless it is v. expensive jewellery and/or watches) then I would not care if the seller has the original box or not. I presume I can email CPS and ask whether the serial number of the item has been stolen or not if I am concerned about that.

How much extra was the buyer willing to pay for the box, and how much would it cost for you to buy one off ebay or wherever?


----------



## slclick (Sep 24, 2014)

I calculated I can make over $200 by selling my boxes on ebay, lol

Reminds me of the guy who ebayed a Starbucks cup


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 24, 2014)

slclick said:


> I calculated I can make over $200 by selling my boxes on ebay, lol
> 
> Reminds me of the guy who ebayed a Starbucks cup


Take a look at what Leica boxes (only) go for, especially for rare items - it will blow your mind!


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 30, 2014)

I keep all boxes just in case of resell.
If I bought used material I would also want the box and the invoice too


----------

